# Creating Blog: Help!!!



## P11

Hey, I'm creating a blog and I was a little confused on some parts of this process. First off I registered the domain on www.godaddy.com, then I also choose Quick Blog. Now, when I try to add hosting it says that Quick Blog is using my domain...so does that mean Quick Blog is providing my hosting service?

Thanks


----------



## ian

Best to email or ring godaddy and find out, it may be that using the quick blog service with your domain prevents you from using web hosting as well. I dont know anything about the quickblog service, godaddy are alright for domains but I dont like their web hosting service at all, they charge you extra for every little thing.


----------



## Christopher

I wouldn't go near GoDaddy with a 200 foot Internet pole.  I know many webmasters who experienced much trouble with them. I'd recommend Namecheap. They're only domain names (no hosting and such), but I wouldn't trust GoDaddy hosting anyway.

Namecheap + ASO hosting = Happy Chroder


----------



## P11

I was originally planning to go with 1and1.com but I heard that they are worse than godaddy.com....alot of people suggested godaddy so I went with it. Ill wait till tomorrow morning and see if it works, if not I'll have to wait till i come back from a 2 day trip up north.


----------



## ian

and for blog software, http://wordpress.org/ is not bad.


----------



## P11

Alright, thanks a lot

EDIT: I contacted godaddy.com and apparently I have to change my DNS control @ set point to Quick Blogs IP address. Hopefully it will work in an hour or so.


----------

